

Ask HN: Where is the best place to register a .io domain? - AncoraImparo

I am hoping to register a .io domain soon, I am currently located in Ireland, not sure if that makes much of a difference. Anyhow, I need to know who I can register my domain with, in terms of being able to move it to a certain host when I decide on who I wish to go with for that.<p>The price isn't so much an issue, more the portability of the domain and the quality of service etc.
======
manuletroll
I use gandi.net for most of my domain needs and I've always been quite happy
with them. They sell .io domains for a lower price than other providers (~€30
excl. VAT). I'm not sure about domain transferability though.

~~~
t0
I'm happy with gandi also. My only complaint would be the high transfer fee.

